# Game # 28; Denver Nuggets host Dallas Mavericks



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Game # 27*
*Denver* *Nuggets* (16-11, 9-5 @ home) host *Dallas Mavericks*(23-7, 9-4 on road)
*December 31st, 2006*​
Last 3 games:

Nuggets;

@ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets L 99-89
vs. Seattle Supersonics W 112-98
vs. Boston Celtics W 116-105


Mavericks;

vs New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets W 94-80
vs Phoenix Suns W 101-99
vs Charlotte Bobcats W 97-84

*
Score Prediction Game*


Happy New Year to all :cheers: Last game before the new ball becomes old


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

MY TWO FAVOURITE TEAMS :clap:
but im gonna have to go with Denver on this,,, Dallas will have to play 2 games like we did, the second one on the road, exactly like them,, so i think they are going to be a bit tired.. i hope nene plays


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Earl Boykins better continue his run of points. I just added him to my fantasy team.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Haha, my 2 favorites playing against each other...

Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This is going to take a huge Effort by all of Denver with everyone still missing from action. Hopefully NENE can come back to take a lil away from missin Camby inside but even if he does everyones gonna need to be on their top A game for this one.

Lets GO Nuggets!!

Also hope everyone has a safe and happy New Years!!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Nene should be playing. Nene's injury wasn't anything big and it was a game time decision injury. If I'm correct he wasn't suited up against the Hornets but didn't play because they didn't want to risk him I'm guessing. He should play this game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk isn't playing. Sinus infection.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Marcus Camby is playing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

very poor start, iverson has 4 turnovers, camby 2 fouls


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

timeout to dallas 2:02 left in the 1st,, 20-17 down by 3 

Iverson has 6 points, 4 assists, 3 steals


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

awesome end to the quarter we finished on a 13-0 run,,, the end of the 1st its 24-20 our lead

Allen Iverson has 8 points, 4 assists, 3 steals
Linas Kleiza has 5 points
Earl Boykins has 6 points
Both Camby and Iverson have 2 fouls each


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

5:41 left in the second,, 28-32 Denver lead

Iverson-12 points, 4 assists, 4 steals
Boykins-9 points
Najera,Camby,Diawara 3 rebounds


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3:05 left in the 2nd denver up by 7 points 34-41

Iverson has 16 points, 4 assists, 5 steals
Camby has 2 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists
Najera has 5 points, 3 reboounds
Earl Boykins has 11 points


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

halftime,, 6 point lead to the nuggets,, 44-50

Iverson has 16 points, 4 assists, 5 steals, 3 fouls
Camby has 4 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists
Boykins has 16 points
Najera has 7 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists

I hope that we can keep it up,, we are doing pretty good atm


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game so far by the Nuggets. And Boykins is a stud.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

melo4life said:


> halftime,, 6 point lead to the nuggets,, 44-50
> 
> Iverson has 16 points, 4 assists, 5 steals, 3 fouls
> Camby has 4 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists
> ...


Don't you just love having the Answer on the Nuggets now?

This Nuggets team is going to compete for the NBA championship this year once we get all the key members back on the team.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

5:15 left in the 3rd denver up by 6,,, 56-62

Iverson 20 points, 4 assists, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 9-12FG
Camby 10 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks
Najera 9 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists
Earl Boykins has 16 points


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

2:56 left in the 3rd denver hold onto a 1 point lead,,,61-62

Camby has 10 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks

All the others havent really made any more stats then the last update,, timeout to dallas,, hope we can hold on


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Iverson with the great steal at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Where are all the old Nuggets posters ? Timmons, Rodneytherippa, nbanoitall, kuskid, etc ??

People should be going nuts for the Nuggets right now because the Answer has arrived in Denver.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

end of third,, 6 point lead to denver,,, 63-69

Iverson has 24 points, 5 assists, 6 steals, 9-13FG
Camby has 12 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks
earl Boykins has 16 points

Going to be an awesome last quarter


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Iversons defense is so underrated.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:20 left in the final term denver lead by 5,,, 74-79

Iverson has 26 points, 7 assists, 7 steals
Camby has 12 points, 10 rebounds
Najera has 13 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists
Boykins has 18 points

Everything going pretty well, just hope we can hold on


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

unfortunately we lost by 4 points because of najera in the end, fouling, but we cant just blame him, our 3 pt shooting was terrible:

Iverson 28 points, 8 assists, 7 steals
Camby 13 points, 13 rebounds


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Where are all the old Nuggets posters ? Timmons, Rodneytherippa, nbanoitall, kuskid, etc ??
> 
> People should be going nuts for the Nuggets right now because the Answer has arrived in Denver.


Meh. 

This team gives me a headache, for obvious reasons. I can only stomach so much. 

Iverson might retire by the time Carmelo comes off suspension.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Where are all the old Nuggets posters ? Timmons, Rodneytherippa, nbanoitall, kuskid, etc ??
> 
> People should be going nuts for the Nuggets right now because the Answer has arrived in Denver.


I'm still kickin. Missed this one to spend some time with the girlfriend tonight. But I ain't dead yet.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

23AJ, It was New Years Eve, I was out and just got home.

Happy New Year to all.


Good performance by AI, close game,closer than I thought it would be.

Diawara should never touch a Basketball again in an NBA game. He needs to be sent back to D League.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I was most impressed with Marcus, playing like that and still injured is pretty impressive. I think He is trying to make the all-star game as injury prevented him last year.
With 13 points, 13 rebounds 3 assists and 3 blocks, I AM impressed


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Husstla said:


> 23AJ, It was New Years Eve, I was out and just got home.
> 
> Happy New Year to all.
> 
> ...


exactly right,, he needs to practice the 3's or practice not to shoot them at all, make closer range shots, his shooting was terrible, iverson, camby and boykins all did good


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I never saw Hodge play, but he possibly can't be worse than Diawara right?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

No one ever saw him play, so it'd be tough to say.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> No one ever saw him play, so it'd be tough to say.


He played 14 games last year, so I'm sure some of the local guys from Denver saw him at least once if they watch most of the games.


I still doubt he could be worse than Diawara


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Husstla said:


> He played 14 games last year, so I'm sure some of the local guys from Denver saw him at least once if they watch most of the games.
> 
> 
> I still doubt he could be worse than Diawara


I've got League Pass, so I saw him probably as much as anybody, but it's hard for anyone to get into any kind of rhythm going in for 2 minutes of garbage time once every 3 weeks. And it's funny because the start of the year Karl was raving about how great he'd been in practice, one of the best players on the floor....


----------

